# Thank you tab



## NoIssues (Oct 9, 2011)

I am a contractor and belong to a contractor forum I love. 

Each post has a thank you tab that records and displays what users have thanked the poster for a useful post. 

I love that feature because it highlights the best posts and encourages members to BRING IT when they post. 

Im a sucker for that recognition from peers. 

I work hard to offer excellent insights and participation mostly just because I am wired that way but...

Its a nice bonus to be recognized by fellow members and friends for an expecially insightful post and members are all to eager to support an especially helpful post which then creates a greater effort to generate more of them. 

Just sayin'


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I think the Thank You button is a great idea!

C


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

I like the idea, but I also think it encourage social tiers and "cliques." 

I like the fact that on TAM each post has the same value to the machine. Any member can get more out of one post than another, but as far as "what is displayed to the visitor" goes, they are all equal.


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

Chris H. said:


> I like the idea, but I also think it encourage social tiers and "cliques."
> 
> I like the fact that on TAM each post has the same value to the machine. Any member can get more out of one post than another, but as far as "what is displayed to the visitor" goes, they are all equal.


I can see where a Rep button would do that but a thank you button?


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

People say when they think a post is valuable. I don't think that making a contest to see whose posts are most helpful would encourage all viewpoints. You never know when your experience may help lurkers as well as the OP.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah, I've been on forums that have that rating system, and it always ends up making SOMEone feel bad. It only works for sites that are basically just information and not opinions so much.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

joe kidd said:


> I can see where a Rep button would do that but a thank you button?


yeah you get all the same people in a clique "thanking" each other for their posts, and it makes it look like they are the most popular on the site.


----------

